# Aluminum vs Steel Baffle plate



## noshuz (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey Everybody,

   I'm a rookie at this art of smoking and won't even have my OJ Highland for another week. I've read and watched pretty much all of the info for the mods that need to be done so I know what i need to do to get this unit up to full potential. As far as the baffle plate, I have access to a metal fab shop and can get aluminum for very reasonable price or maybe free. I have read that aluminum is not as good of heat conductor as steel. I was thinking of fabricating one out of 1/8" or .080 aluminum. We don't stock any sheet metal but I can get it if need be. Have any of you tried this? If so, what was the outcome?

  Thanks!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 9, 2016)

Aluminum isn't going to hold up nearly as well as stainless steel.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 12, 2016)

Aluminum begins to melt at ~1200 degrees.  I'm not sure how the smoker you ordered works, but I do know that my firebox on my wood burner gets over that temp at times on the exterior.

Also, as you stated, aluminum isn't good at holding heat and actually help dissipate heat quite effectively.

I'd go with carbon steel or stainless.  It'll last a LONG time and will only hurt once when you pay for it.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 12, 2016)

Scrape 1/4" steel shouldn't be that expensive or if your planning on keeping the smoker for awhile just get the convection plate from horizon.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2016)

Aluminum will lose is "structural integrity" as it warms.....   here's an example......

..........  













Aluminum Mini melted.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016


----------



## donarkie (Jul 12, 2016)

steel all the way. Mine in my small pit 3\16" with adjustable vents (tuning plate), my large trailer pit the baffle flue is 1\4" thick (reverse flow).


----------



## noshuz (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback folks! I'll let ya know how it all plays out!


----------

